# ISO Western/Fisher/Snowex/Blizzard Nighthawk lights.



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

As stated looking for couple sets of the halogen nighthawk/intensifyers lights. Please let me know if you have some your willing to sell. Thanks


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking for new or used?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Possibly both depending on price.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dang, 2 weeks ago I would have totally hooked you up but some greedy SOB cleaned me out of like 20 sets.

If you need any LED sets, I might know a guy looking to move some...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That really sucks


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

If he bought and paid for them, don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a couple extra sets of lights. brand new in the box. they are the newer style with the separate low and high beams. $350 per set if interested


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok thanks will let you know.


----------

